# bleeding inbetween cycles, put on pill, due to have 2nd ivf in Aug



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Hi
I am about to start treatment at lwc in darlington, what should i be asking them re. donor sperm?  Also I have been bleeding quite heavily in between cycles for the past 3 months, and the cons there has put me on the pill for a month to regulate cycle.  Is this right, and is this enough time to sort whatever problem is going on.  Cons doesn't seem concerned aobut the bleeds, I am thou and don't want to waste £4000+ if there's a reason why its happening.
Can anyone help and advise or point me in the direction of someone who can please
thanks 
Emma


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Semma, great to see you posting again - really hope your back pain has given up and gone away forever!

Can't offer any advice re your questions  so hope someone more knowledgeable than me will be along shortly - just wanted to say a quick hello and welcome back.  

Oh - and re donor sperm - it's more a question of whether there is a donor(s) available these days at your clinic given the shortage around the country.  If LWC Darlington relies on LWC in London for the latter's sperm bank, you might ask whether LWC Darlington is currently affected by what is happening at the London clinic right now (there is another thread open on this subject now on the singles board).  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Can't really add anything Semma....I agree good to double check with Darlington what their status is re sperm and if they are affected by the problems LWC in London are having right now

I've never had mid cycle bleeding...perhaps widen your query to the broader board rather than us single girls - hopefully you'll get more responses then

Best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you tried acupuncture to help with the bleeding good luck x


----------



## semma (May 5, 2006)

thanks to everyone.  Its really stressing me out all this and I haven't even started treatment yet   My back problem is ongoing, but my consultant said if I wait for it to get better, which it may never then I could lose the chance of ever concieving  so its a huge gamble I'm taking, but don't really have any other option. Will post on the pre treatment also, maybe they could shed some light.
thanks again for the good wishes
Emma


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome back Semma ... I hope your back pain can be manageable for you - wonder if JJ's suggestion would also help that?...

Take care
Maya


----------

